

Alexander Shulgin, Psychedelia Researcher, Dies at 88 - balbaugh
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/08/us/alexander-shulgin-psychedelia-researcher-dies-at-88.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839226)

Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838910)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839353)

